# Kim Couture Rips EXC for Making Carano Weigh In Naked



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

> Kim Couture, the wife of UFC heavyweight champion Randy Couture and a sometime fighter herself, is the latest person in the MMA community to have harsh words for EliteXC this week, telling Steve Cofield that the organization's treatment of Gina Carano is unacceptable:
> 
> "I do believe that Gina is probably the biggest draw that they have in EliteXC," Couture said. "Her pay, I think it was $25,000, I think she deserves more."
> 
> ...


http://mma.fanhouse.com/2008/10/10/kim-couture-rips-elitexc-for-making-gina-carano-get-naked-payin/?icid=100214839x1211356393x1200683041


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

The men get naked for weigh ins, why shouldn't gina? 

And she wants gina to get more money? Maybe she should fight 5 minute rounds (the way men do) instead of 3.

And it's ok for arianny celeste and edith to check out tito's naked ass during the weighs ins but it's not okay for jared shaw to check out gina?

You ladies wanted equality now suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Gina deserves more money because she's the biggest draw for EliteXC after Kimbo.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

that would be a site cant blame the man for taking a gander. wouldnt mind seeing the weight ins myself


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Philivey2k8 said:


> The men get naked for weigh ins, why shouldn't gina?


Men also fight half naked and covering up a penis with a towel is much easier then covering up a women with a towel. Also if the towel fell at a men's weigh in people would probably be grossed out since the audience is mostly male. If the towel fell when Gina was weighing in it would be totally different.



> And she wants gina to get more money? Maybe she should fight 5 minute rounds (the way men do) instead of 3.


It's not Gina's fault she fights 3 minute rounds. It's the athletic commissions fault for making the rounds that long so maybe you should bitch at them instead. I'm sure the women would rather fight 5 minute rounds instead of 3 anyway.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

totally agree with MJB. that weigh in could have been done more discretely imho. i dont want to hear bs about "equality" when the real reason is every guy just wants to see her naked. including me...damn shes hot:angry06:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

I think they should have something better than a towel to cover up fighters. It's not like having to strip down is so uncommon... I gotta tell ya I don't want a buncha guys drooling over my junk if the towel falls .


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

God damn everytime a piece of news that involved Jared Shaw comes out he looks like even more of a dirtbag.

I'm not saying I wouldn't try to sneak a peak however Jared Shaw is her boss and needs to handle himself better.

Now as far as her having to weigh in with just towels idk.

She needs to weigh in in public so people don't think the scales are rigged. However having a bunch of guys hold the towels was pretty messed up.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Never seen it is there proof..... video evidence perhaps. what a terrible mind i have. I should go to my room.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Maybe if she would come to weigh ins even remotely close to the shape she should this kind of controversy wouldn't happen. I'm not saying she should have weighed in naked behind a towel like every other fighter (but ultimately I would probably lean that way), I'm just saying if she had a professional bone in her body she would have addressed the weight issue long ago as it's been a known and constant problem for her for years. I do love Carano though, tough as nails and drop dead beautiful while still coming off like a woman unlike so many other female professional fighters (Chris Cyborg comes to mind with her booming testicle voice, she's like a masculine Chyna).


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Maybe if she would come to weigh ins even remotely close to the shape she should this kind of controversy wouldn't happen. I'm not saying she should have weighed in naked behind a towel like every other fighter (but ultimately I would probably lean that way), I'm just saying if she had a professional bone in her body she would have addressed the weight issue long ago as it's been a known and constant problem for her for years. I do love Carano though, tough as nails and drop dead beautiful while still coming off like a woman unlike so many other female professional fighters (Chris Cyborg comes to mind with her booming testicle voice, she's like a masculine Chyna).


Gina's only not made weight once so I don't know how this has been a problem for her whole career :dunno: 

She was also remotely close, she was like a pound or a pound and half off weight. Don't forget that she's a woman and it's much harder for women to cut weight compared to men.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Gina's only not made weight once so I don't know how this has been a problem for her whole career :dunno:


You might want to look into that, I've heard several female fighters complain that she is always missing weight.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

cplmac said:


> Maybe if she would come to weigh ins even remotely close to the shape she should this kind of controversy wouldn't happen. I'm not saying she should have weighed in naked behind a towel like every other fighter (but ultimately I would probably lean that way), I'm just saying if she had a professional bone in her body she would have addressed the weight issue long ago as it's been a known and constant problem for her for years. I do love Carano though, tough as nails and drop dead beautiful while still coming off like a woman unlike so many other female professional fighters (Chris Cyborg comes to mind with her booming testicle voice, she's like a masculine Chyna).


Seriously, focus on the fact that they made a weight class for her and she still cant get her shit together when it comes to making weight. If she doesnt want to get up in front of a bunch of horny douches then she needs to step up and get her diet right and get someone to couch and really focus on making sure she can cut weight right.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

cplmac said:


> You might want to look into that, I've heard several female fighters complain that she is always missing weight.


I think you might want to check into it because she has made weight for every fight except the one time an event or 2 ago.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> I think you might want to check into it because she has made weight for every fight except the one time an event or 2 ago.


somebody just needs to give her a colon evacuation kit


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Philivey2k8 said:


> And it's ok for arianny celeste and edith to check out tito's naked ass during the weighs ins but it's not okay for jared shaw to check out *gina*?


Abbreviating it to just 'gina nice haha :thumb02:


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

I think the real reason that Kim Couture is complaining is that she really wanted to sneak a peak at Gina. (joking btw)


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I think you might want to check into it because she has made weight for every fight except the one time an event or 2 ago.


Tara Larosa calls out Gina for not making weight in a special weight class just for her

"She missed weight in her fight before that in Hawaii against Tonya Evinger"

So I can only say for sure she missed weight for 3 of her 7 professional mma fights, I might be able to find more but I'm only looking for so long. That seems like a pretty consistant problem, especially considering it's been multiple times in a row now. It's her fault, plain and simple whether it happens once or it happens every other fight. They created a special weight class JUST for her, and she still can't make it. I will cut her just a touch of slack because she has a pretty serious rack, much more so than most professional female athletes and I know that weight is impossible to cut, but really she should find a way to make it happen or move up. Believe it or not I hate bashing on Gina, she's a great "face of", classy, intelligent and attractive, the total package but this stuff has to stop.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I think the main reason that the commission didn't take her in the back is that everyone would have cried fix. People would have said that she didn't really make weight. I think Kim points out the biggest problem for Gina. She actually made about $50,000. Can you honestly say that Kimbo deserved 10x as much as her? Since Elite XC is constantly promoting her as their #2 fighter (and possibly now #1), she should definitely be pulling down six figures.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

If anyone saw Dana White's comments about the EliteXC event, I agree with him 100%. Public perception is everything. EliteXC is making MMA look like the WWF. 

Jared Shaw has looked more and more like a skum every time something comes out. Do I think it is the media making him look like that? No. In this case, media is reporting what they are seeing.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> God damn everytime a piece of news that involved Jared Shaw comes out he looks like even more of a dirtbag.
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldn't try to sneak a peak however Jared Shaw is her boss and needs to handle himself better.
> 
> ...


Bingo. And with her almost failing weight a few times and once not making it, doing it privately would lead to a lot of controversy. 

And I'm sure they could have found women around to hold up the towels for her. But hey I doubt anyone here wouldn't jump at the chance to see Gina naked for a brief moment.


----------

